# Hormone replacement therapy



## agbirm (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a patient that has had a baseline mammogram done because they are starting hormone replacement therapy.  What would be the best ICD-9 code to use in this situation?


----------



## monimrtin (Jun 21, 2012)

I use V07.4 for our pt's that are postmenopausal an on hormone replacement therapy. But you didn't state if pt was postmenopausal or not. V07.5 is use of agents affecting estrogen receptors and estrogen levels.


----------

